# Another newbie needing to bulk BIG time



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Evening folks,

Well I've only just signed up and thought I should post up my story. I'm a skinny mofo who desperatly needs to put on some weight!!! I went through a pretty horrific split with my ex parter with her running off with a mutual "friend" and screwing me for about 50k in the process. Suddenly I stopped eating (for around 2 month) and drank substantial amounts. It wasn't until last year a very very good friend of mine begged me to take a look at myself... I was 9 stone, 6ft and drinking easy 14 pints per day. I kept to part of it and started to eat a little but was hammering the ale until very recently. It's only been the past 2.5 month that I've started training, eating well and stopped drinking during the week but luckily it's paying off. I started training 2.5 months ago and weighed 150lb and this was actually the most I've ever weighed!!! Now 2.5 month on I weigh 169lb. I've still got a belly on me from the years of John Smiths but as you can imagine, at 6ft and 169lb it's not a great worry!

I'm lucky enough to work a whole 3 minute from the gym so I manage to put a good 45 minutes of training in 5 days a week and feeling 200% better for it.

Anywoo... photos WILL follow, if only to embarress myself into training bloody harder! Until then... evening all!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You need to bulk big time? Well usually i charge big bucks for this but i like the cut of your jive so i will do it for free! My friend get to Mc Donalds and don't leave until you have eaten everything on the menu twice. Repeat daily until desired bulking results have been achieved.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I also live dangerously close to a McDonalds however I'll stick to the chicken and rice for now


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've got a feeling I'll like to regret this but this is the extent of the problem. First one is 10 weeks ago, second is now


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Good for you pal..... get ready to change your life.... forever!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Well I thought I best post some details up to get started and hopefully get advice. My diet is a lot better than what it was but it's taking time to get my stomach to take in the amount of food I need. Current diet:

8am - Two slices of bagel with peanut butter & jam, half pint of oats with 3/4 pint whole milk and syrup and fresh orange juice

10:30am - Two chicken fillets & wholgrain rice

12pm - Gym

1pm - Two chicken wraps with mayonaise, one yogurt, one apple

3pm - Protein shake with whole milk

6pm - Meal usually consisting of meat

8pm - Bowl of pasta

11pm - Chunk of dark chocolate

This is about the norm right now but I've had to slowly build it up. On top of that is around 10 pints of water as, sadly like every other lazy newby, I'm currently taking 30mg dbol only. This was started in a little moment of weekness a few weeks back but I'm 3 weeks in so may as well see it through (including PCT).

While using dbol I'm sadly upper body bias (this will go back to normal at the end of 6 weeks). Training as follows:

Monday - Back & sholders

Tuesday - Chest & arms

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Back & sholders

Friday - Chest & legs

I'll detail the routines as I go in order to add weights


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Good luck with it mate, sometimes you have to reach the lows to enjoy the highs 

Keep at it.

Harder, faster, stronger


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

good luck mate

by the name im guessing youre from newcastle ?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You'd be right mate.... well, the dirty back alley of Gateshead leading to it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

my advice would be dont bulk. Just gradually add muscle as if you bulk to quick you will just add fat and belvie me its a bugger to strip off


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm trying to gradually gain weight slowly. At first my goal was to add weight ASAP even if it was fat (at 6ft tall and 9 stone it hardly matters!!) but now I've put on a little bit of weight I'm happy to take things a little more slowly and try and gain muscle as opposed to fat


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck with your training - try and get an idea of how many grams of macronutrients your getting in a day (protein/carbs/fats). Its a bit of a pain reading the labels and working out quantities at first, but overall just makes tracking your diet a bit easier.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yeah I've started to do that on Fitday, not too accurate with it being an American site but still gives me a good idea. Appreciate the input though, need all the help I can get


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ok folks, just back from the gym, here's my current chest & arm day:

Vertical bench press - 15 reps 50kg, 12 reps 60kg, 12 reps 65kg, 12 reps 70kg, 10 reps 78kg

Dips - 4 sets of 10 reps

Hammer curls - 10 reps 17.5kg, 10 reps 17.5kg, 10 reps 15kg, 10 reps 12.5kg

Tricep pulldowns - 12 reps 45kg, 12 reps 55kg, 12 reps 60kg, 10 reps 65kg

Machine bicep curls - 12 reps 25kg, 12 reps 27kg, 12 reps 30kg, 12 reps 33kg

Shrugs - 3 sets of 12 reps, 35kg


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done mate, your doing the best you can so keep it up. I think you may be overdoing it a bit in the gym, ever thought of doing a 5x5 routine or a simple 3 day split ??


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

To be honest mate I'm doing 45-50 minutes a day and 5 of that is cardio so I'm not killing myself. I have very little rest between sets (20 seconds max) so manage to get plenty out of the time I have. My weekends are my main rest days and it feels like I'm cheating by not going to the gym :S


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

i know what your saying but i couldnt really hit my legs or chest propely twice in the one week and expect them to grow, also adding a bit more protein into your diet 1st and last meals 40ish grams of blended protein would make bit of diff long term.

Everyone diff, but i know what has worked for me and a number of guys i train with and its always the same things.......diet eg not enough kcals and protein......training eg to much volume not enough weight. By lowereing the volume of excersise you will be able to go bit heavier, therefore stressing the muscle more. The muscle grows/repairs in the rest period so not enough rest........little progress.

Just my experience mate, your doing great...but with the dbol in there you could maximize now and in 3/4 weeks be seeing huge improvements both in your lifts and appearence..... dbols a good med make the most of it.

You will get allthe help and advice you want here.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I hear what your saying mate and will 100% take what your saying on board. I was at first training each muscle group once a week. I've not experienced any problems so far at twice a week but your experience far outweighs mine so maybe best I take notice. I'll also start mixing protein powder in with my morning oats and have some protein before bed... all priceless advice mate, it's much appreciated.

Cheers mate

Steve


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Its a long old slog mate this building muscle, dosnt happen overnight so doing all the little things that you can will help greatly and when your benching 100k for 10 and squatting 150 it all begins to make sense. Really though it aint rocket sceince.........lift as heavy as you can and eat excess kcals and you will grow.....dbol helps with protein synthsis and also flicks a few other switches in your body so keep up the good work and you will grow mate.

Also i add 10ml of cod liver oil to my oat/protein shakes just for a bit of good fat, you could add peanut butter to the blend.

Keep us posted ;-)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm in no hurry mate, this is more of a lifestyle change to be than anything else. My goal over 6 month was to hit 12 stone but I've managed to get there in 2 month so I'm out of the murkey waters of being morbidly skinny! I trained a lot as a kid while at school and always trained as heavy as possible. Last set it always to failure. Pathetically when I first started, a bench of 60kg for 12 reps was almost impossible for me.

I'll take you up on the peanut butter idea tomorrow morning mate and take a look into cod liver oil. As I say this is a lifestyle change, may as well do it right.

Cheers buddy 

Steve


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

All the best with it anyway, you will get there mate....keep us posted


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

This is my usual leg day. I don't do enough on my legs I confess. This is largely due to the equipment in my gym and it's availablity. Leg press is down a little right now due to going a little too heavy a couple of weeks back and doing some damage. Easing back into it nice and gently. I normally start with a set of 5 on the first exercise as it's always a nice easy weight to warm up the muscle.

Leg press - 128kg 12 reps, 156kg 12 reps

Leg curls - 35kg 12 reps, 40kg 12 reps, 45kg 10 reps, 45kg 10 reps

Standing calf raises - 65kg 12 reps, 75kg 12 reps, 80kg 12 reps, 85kg 10 reps

Leg extentions - 40kg 12 reps, 45kg 12 reps, 55kg 12 reps, 65kg 10 reps,

Not impressed with todays training. The leg press machine was on the blink (it's an air machine) so had to cut it short. The machine kept turning the weight up by its self and jumped to 320kg at one point. Two of the lads who were training had to drag some poor woman off earlier when it did the same to her (they failed to tell me this!)

Finished off with 65 sit ups


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Back and shoulder day

Machine sholder press - 12 reps 40kg, 12 reps 45kg, 10 reps 50kg, 8 reps 55kg

Shoulder flys - 12 reps 24kg, 12 reps 30kg, 12 reps 35kg, 10 reps 40kg

Machine rows - 12 reps 60kg, 12 reps 70kg, 10 reps 75kg, 10 reps 70kg

Wide grip pull ups - 4 sets 8-10 reps

V grip pulldown - 12 reps 50kg, 12 reps 60kg, 12 reps 65kg, 10 reps 70kg


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've taken notice of Aeon's advice last week and decided to go back to training each muscle group once a week (kind of). I'll still be training 5 days a week so due to the rotation I'll be training one muscle group twice a week, however it'll be Monday & Friday (plenty of time for recovery). Also cranked up the diet a little bit... training is now as follows:

Back & shoulders

Shoulder press

Front dumbell raises

Machine rows

V pull downs

Wide grip chins

Chest & traps

Bench press

Dips

Incline bench

Shrugs

Cable rows

Legs

Squats

Curls

Extentions

Calf raises

Arms

Cable curls

Hammer curls

Machine preacher curls

Tricep pulldowns

Kickbacks


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Quick update for my own motivation. TERRIBLE weekend with very little food and too much ale (yes I know, I'm on dbol as well!) ao it's time to dry out a little. Sadly I've only just realised I'm in Amsterdam for 3 days next week but gonna try and make sure I at least keep my eating ship shape. Currently 172lb and the diet has changed again (nothing major, just upped the carbs slightly). New progress picture


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Currently putting on weight fast... maybe way too fast... around 1lb a day. I have changed my diet but it's not like I'm taking in scary amounts of calories (see below). I am cutting the dbol short and I've sadly only run almost 5 weeks of the cycle (planned to run 6 weeks). Reason being I'm in Amsterdam next week and it'll be hard to train at all next week. Feels like I'm gonna be messing up my liver for no reason. I therefore am gonna come off tomorrow (I'll miss the old guys!). 2 month in now and up to 12 and a half stone... ok there's a lot around the middle but there always was (due to excessive alcohol). Here's my diet (oh and a monthly change photo)

8am - 2 scoops of mutant mass with whole milk (half of the recommended 1050cal serving)

10am - Bowl of wholegrain rice with a chicken breast with peppers and coated in a spicy pasta sauce

12pm - Gym

1pm - Lucozade on way back from gym then two wraps (steak, chicken or salmon) made with mayonaise and peppers

3pm - Same as 10am

6pm - Meal, normally some form of meat with egg

8pm - Fruit, normally an apple

10.30pm - same as 8am

As a snack sometimes I have raisins or dark chocolate with nuts


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ok THAT was a shocker. Once I came off the dbol I realised my fitness had taken a pounding (is that normal with dbol????). I was out of breath even just talking. Now I've got a stomach on me anyway so I've decided to do 30 minutes cardio (treadmill) on all weekdays that I'm not training my legs (3-4 days a week). I went today out of interest and by the fact I haven't trained much this week. I was actually out of breath with chest pains after 3 whole minutes fast walking/jogging!!!!! I guess I really need to stick to this.

As far as coming off the dbol, I was in Amsterdam for a week so my PCT went to bits and I have noticed water loss from my arms. I've not lost a massive deal of weight just yet.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

hmmmm I feel I'm giving the wrong impression with this update as the last (and recent) update was me coming off a dbol only cycle. Due to the fact I only found out while on the cycle that 2OXO was no good I didn't PCT. 4 weeks later I decided to start a fresh cycle but this time with PCT drugs. Cycle as is follows:

Dbol - weeks 1 - 4 30mg

Test Cyp - weeks 1 - 10 500mg

Arimidex - E3D .5mg

Clomid at 100/50/50/50

Nolvadex at 40/20/20/20

Gains are as follows:

6/7/10 - 77.7kg

13/7/10 - 80.3kg


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Make sure your eating enough protein mate, try get a couple of shakes a day into your diet. Protein is what makes you grow.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Never regret posting pics up - might feel a big tough when people critisize but they will try and help you!

stage one to success is realising that if somethings not working it has to change

stage 2 is asking for help

stage 3 is doing it

stage 4 is being a massize ripped bastard surrounded by hot chicks...

DO IT 

p.s. good work!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

This has crept up a lot when people have spoke about test. I do take in a decent amount of protein but maybe time to pick things up a little. Cheers mate


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

p.s., do planks to bring out your TVA and suck in your abs  heres a good ab workout if you wanna throw that in


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Bosh - Don't regret it now mate it's always good to look back. I looked back at some pics of myself from last year and it actually really upset me... gave me another good push! Looking forward to cutting soon though, carrying a right gut on me even with the clean bulk lol

Cheers fella 

EDIT: Not sure what my abs are currently like... maybe rid of that bloody John Smith's stomach and we'll find out


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Had a setback today. I've been overtraining my arms for a while now but with the strength gains from the dbol I've caused some damage. I've been training:

Monday: Arms

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Chest

so basically working the muscle for 3 days straight. I had to cut my chest day short today but I've got a leg day tomorrow then a weekend to rest so hopefully I'll be back ready to go on Monday.

I've decided to change to:

Back/Bi

Chest/Tri

Legs

Shoulders/traps/forearms

Up just over 8lb since last Tuesday :\


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

6/7/10 - 77.7kg

13/7/10 - 80.3kg

20/7/10 - 82.2kg


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

All the best fella, it wont be easy but will be worth it in the long run


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Cheers chief  Yeah things are going the right way at least. Only problem is I bought a lot of my clothes when I weighed about 9 stone.... can't get naff all to fit now. Suppose that's a good sign but I look a [email protected] right now in a suit 3 times too small for me :\


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Cheers chief  Yeah things are going the right way at least. Only problem is I bought a lot of my clothes when I weighed about 9 stone.... can't get naff all to fit now. Suppose that's a good sign but I look a [email protected] right now in a suit 3 times too small for me :\


Yeah but great for showing how far you've already come. Although wouldn't reccomend it for job interviews. Tight T's always come in handy to show the guns though


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

How come u have hit the sterioids so early?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

pmsl sadly I was in the suit because of an interview! Never mind eh 

Yeah 3 month in isn't the best time to start on the juice I confess. To be honest I think it's because I've had soo many issues with how I look I needed a bit of a lift up to make me even comfortable. It's been kind of a struggle... I needed to go to the gym because of my size but at the same time I struggled to go because I was embarressed.


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

In much the same boat, Ive put on about 10 pound in 8 weeks, still just under 8 stone and was asked last night by 2 girls why I was at the gym?? Going to the gym to get bigger is alien to alot of people  skinny does not equal fit!!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

When I first started going they asked my goal. I said "to gain weight"... they laughed and couldn't get their head around it :\ 10lb in 8 weeks is good going btw!

I obviously get all the "alright big lad" comments from the lads in the pub as they are quite clearly commedians!


----------



## angieM (Apr 28, 2010)

Lmao yeah "chunky" is my nick name with my mates  funny feckers......

At 5'8 I could do with a bit more!!! Getting there though, just think you have to go with your goals in mind and bugger everyone else.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

lol ah aren't mates great eh! Come on chick your Scottish, get a munchy box down ya! lol

That's the only way to think to be honest. If you listen to what everyone else says you'll lose heart. Keep at it misses and start your own journal


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

6/7/10 - 77.7kg

13/7/10 - 80.3kg

20/7/10 - 82.2kg

27/07/10 - 80.7kg 

Quite annoyed by the loss of weight but I can see some fat has gone so I'm not really too upset. I went out for a "couple" on Sunday and ended up staying out for hours on end meaning I felt terrible yesterday which ruined my diet. That's it for me, I'm not doing that again. I've got goals I need to reach so the ale is taking a firm back seat. Had jab #4 this week and training has picked up bit time. That's the most alive I've ever felt during a training session today even though I'm still a little tired.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Rekless said:


> How come u have hit the sterioids so early?


I was thinking this too mate!

By all means this is just an opinion, but you could have achieved similar gains naturally! But i suppose its up to you what you decide, i would personally have sorted my diet out first before even thinking of steds.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

My diet is sorted. It's been the first thing I did due to the fact I knew when I was training previously it was the one thing holding me back


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Currently putting on weight fast... maybe way too fast... around 1lb a day. I have changed my diet but it's not like I'm taking in scary amounts of calories (see below). I am cutting the dbol short and I've sadly only run almost 5 weeks of the cycle (planned to run 6 weeks). Reason being I'm in Amsterdam next week and it'll be hard to train at all next week. Feels like I'm gonna be messing up my liver for no reason. I therefore am gonna come off tomorrow (I'll miss the old guys!). 2 month in now and up to 12 and a half stone... ok there's a lot around the middle but there always was (due to excessive alcohol). Here's my diet (oh and a monthly change photo)
> 
> 8am - 2 scoops of mutant mass with whole milk (half of the recommended 1050cal serving)
> 
> ...


With regard to your diet for example

- your 8pm and 10:30 meal is deficient of a protein source...

- Your post workout meal I would personally opt for a dextrose and whey protein shake immediately after training -- Then 1 hour later have your two wraps on chicken/steak.

- Equally eating chocolate nuts will serve only to spike your insulin levels and make your body store fat easier..

- What do you get your fat sources from apart from choco nuts and eggs???

^^^ If you address your diet you'd gain without taking Dbol.. Evidently, your throwing your money since your diet is not up to scratch by utilising steroids. Use your head mate, prioritise your diet, come off the dbol and gain naturally.. Then when your more experienced you can go back on them or whatever you choose... Just a suggestion! :cool2:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Hazaa!!! Some advice (I ASSUMED my diet was sorted as no one said otherwise).

1) Mutant mass 1/2 serving = 32 grams protein... need more than that?

2) Good call, I'm due to order protein on Friday

3) I was under the impression nuts were a good idea to snack on?

4) Help me man, I'm clearly a ****witt here so would appreciate any advice, if possible


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well firstly, I'm not an expert of 'Mutant mass' but weight gainers are generally full of sugar and crap and will just pile fat on you! You'd be much better off with a homemade weightgainer such as - 80g Instant Oats; 50g Whey protein; 1-2 Tablespoons of Extra Virgin Olive Oil with water

Secondly, as stated above, immediately after finishing your workout you want to be consuming a High G.I. carbohdrate to spike your insulin levels in and accompanied with a whey protein shake (mix them together in same shake).. I suggest 50g Dextrose 40g Whey protein.

Thirdly, Nuts are a great source of protein and Good Essential Fats, but nuts covered in Chocolate are not the best option.. Try Cashews, almonds, brazil nuts etc..

Finally, the diet i would suggest is:-

1) 80g oats, 50g whey, 1-2 tablespoons of Extra Virgin Olive oil, 1-2 Fruit

2) 50g Brown Rice, 200g Chicken Breast, Mixed Vegetables

gym

3)POST WORKOUT SHAKE 50g Dextrose, 40g Whey protein

4)300g Sweet Potato/ Turkey steak/ Broccoli

5) 2 pieces of Wholemeal Bread toasted / 4 Whole eggs 4 Egg whites

6) 50g Whey protein / 1 Tablespoon olive oil / 300ml Water, 1-2 Fruit

7) Any protein Source (Whey/Chicken/Turkey/Beef etc...) 1-2 Tablespoons of Natural Peanut buter

Snack on Fruit/ Nuts (not covered with chocolate lol)

Have 1-2 Cheat meals a week..


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh and get off dbol.. you don't sodding need it!!! Spend your money on steak and sweet potatoes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

The dark chocolate was coming from sites such as this (http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/3-healthy-bulking-foods-hardgainers.html)

Desperatly been looking for an alternative to the rice, chicken and sauce (sick to death of it) so this could come in handy, appreciated. As for the dbol i'm in week 4 anyway and come off on Friday

p.s. got my order waiting on Mysupermarket to go in on payday (Friday) which contains 10 packs of steak


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its best to eat clean mate -- when you decide to diet down you'll regret eating like a bellend.. People who start training, think "im gonna bulk and get huge" .. Yeh they'll get bigger but the majority of the mass gained would be fat especially if the food sources are 'dirty'. The objective is to gain muscle and limit fat gain, Keep your carbs moderate, protein and fat high... if your gaining too much fat, add some cardio sessions/ drop your carbs slightly and up your protein and then fats!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I was really hoping you'd say to drop carbs a little (I keep hearing to up carbs when bulking). That's perfect for me, I was carrying too much fat to start with


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mate, it sounds to me that you haven't done your research... Consume enough carbs for energy levels throughout the day and make the rest of the calories up with protein and Essential Fats.

Personally, I am surprised that no one has said anything to you about taking steroids at 3 months of training. That's absolutely ludicrous and certaintly not something which will help your in later years of training! If I'm the only one to tell you that your dull for taking them, then so be it.. but need to say it


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Mate that's why I'm here and EXACTLY why I'm posting this ****. Your help is appreciated... like say it's what I'm looking for


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ok so I've altered my diet to suit the advice above (see... I do listen!). I've decided to keep bulking through the cycle rather than hit the cardio despite the gut I have on me... once I come off I'll cut... it'll be done in time for xmas  I've stopped weighing myself. Way I see it is I've put on plenty of weight but some has gone to my gut. I'd rather see that change on my body rather than see it on the scales. Attached a photo of my 4 month progress albeit clothed


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Quick update. I was a little let down by the weight gained in the last 2 month until I realised how much fat I'd lost. Had to cut back on training legs and do some easy cardio for the past 3 weeks due to a groin strain playing squash... plan to start again next week. Diet RUINED today by Dorian Yates NOX drink which gave me an awful come down and couldn't eat... great excuse to take the works receptionist out for a meal though... cheers Dorian! Up around 11lb in the past 2 month but with fat loss... reasonably happy

In four weeks I plan to move over to a strength based routine as I realised how poor my strength was today (70kg on an olympic bar for 8 reps bench, 110kg on an air machine for 1 rep)


----------

